# Good thing the wife was driving



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

We were going over the bridge at UND - over the English Coulee & a Hen Mallard dives in, right in front of us - I yell !!! - WOW !!! A DUCK !!! :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:lost:

That sounds like me. When I see birds flying, my eyes stray. The sad thing is, that my girlfriend will look for birds too....so I don't know who should drive now? :huh:


----------

